# [UNSOLVED]Problem z instalacja gkacpi

## pawelek

Witam wszystkich

Od jakiegoś czasu podczas aktualizacji całęgo systemu pojawia mi się taki problem i nie wiem co zrobić, bo uniemożliwia mi to aktualizację sporej liczby pakietów. Macie pomysł co z tym zrobić, bo ja już nie wiem  :Sad: .

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> Unpacking source...
> 
> >>> Unpacking gkacpi2-0.4.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/gkacpi-2.0.4/work
> ...

 Last edited by pawelek on Sat Jul 14, 2007 1:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## caruso

Hej!

Pokaż output polecenia:

```
cat /usr/bin/imlib-config | sed -n -e '52p;60p' 
```

Wygląda jakby coś było namieszane w imlib-config.

Przy okazji pokaż wywołanie:

```

imlib-config --cflags-gdk
```

----------

## pawelek

 *caruso wrote:*   

> Hej!
> 
> Pokaż output polecenia:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost ~ # cat /usr/bin/imlib-config | sed -n -e '52p;60p'
> 
>       echo ` --cflags` $includes
> ...

 

----------

## caruso

No tak jak myślałem...

Zamień linijki 52 i 60 odpowiednio na:

```
echo `/usr/bin/gtk-config --cflags` $includes

echo $libdirs -lgdk_imlib$gdk_gx_libs `/usr/bin/gtk-config --libs` $gdk_libs

```

lub przeemerguj imlib-config.

----------

## pawelek

 *caruso wrote:*   

> No tak jak myślałem...
> 
> Zamień linijki 52 i 60 odpowiednio na:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Niestety nadal jkest coś nie tak. Po zmianie tego wpisu i zrobieniu emerge [opcje aktualizacyjne] gkacpi to pokazało sie:

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/9b191e6ebb58acc6.html

a gdy to się nie udało i probowalem dac emerge [opcje aktualizacyjne] imlib, to pokazało sie takie coś:

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/595f945c2e6a6bbf.html

PS odnosnie twojego wpisu

Czy w 60 linii nie powinno być

-lgdk_imlib $gdk_gx_libs

zamiast

-lgdk_imlib$gdk_gx_libs

Jakaś spacja by się tam przydała, przynajmniej tak mi sie wydaje.

----------

## caruso

```
emerge imlib
```

 powinno imho załatwić sprawę. Po tej operacji porównać linijki 52 i 60 do tych moich (poleceniem tym co ostatnio). Co do spacji nie powinno jej być. Tak jeszcze przy okazji pokaż wywołanie 

```
pkg-config gtk+-2.0 --libs
```

 powinno dać wynik podobny do tego:

```
-lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lm -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lcairo -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0
```

----------

## pawelek

 *caruso wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge imlib
> ```
> ...

 

Co do tego polecenia, to dałem

localhost ~ # emerge --update --deep --newuse  imlib

i myślałem, że to bez różnicy, ale najwyraźniej robi to różnicę. Po wykonaniu emerge imlib zainstalowało się, ale nie rozwiązało to problemu. Potem znowu zmodyfikowałem te dwie linijki znowu jest to samo przy gkacpi. Próbowałęm robić

emerge --update --deep --newuse  gkacpi, jak i emerge gkacpi, ale taki sam winik jest z tego co widzę.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tak jeszcze przy okazji pokaż wywołanie 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost ~ # pkg-config gtk+-2.0 --libs
> 
> -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lm -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lcairo -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0
> ...

 

----------

## caruso

Przeemerguj jeszcze raz imlib. Wykonaj to używając 

```
emerge imlib

emerge gtacpi
```

. Pokaż tym razem cały plik 

```
imlib-config
```

.  BTW jaką wersję instalujesz?

----------

## pawelek

 *caruso wrote:*   

> Przeemerguj jeszcze raz imlib. Wykonaj to używając 
> 
> ```
> emerge imlib
> 
> ...

 

Wersje:

imlib: 1.9.15-r1

gkacpi: 2.0.4

Instalacja imliba przeszłą bez problemów. Gkacpi wywala się zaraz na początku.

Plik /usr/bin/imlib-config

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #!/bin/sh
> 
> #
> ...

 

----------

## caruso

No widze, że linijki podczas instalacji nie są pełne. Zmień linijki 52 i 60 jak poprzednio i wtedy próbuj emergować. BTW nie miałeś padu/restartu systemu?  Hmm, GTK_CONFIG wygląda jakby było puste podczas emergowania imlib. Masz działające gtk-config?

----------

## pawelek

 *caruso wrote:*   

> No widze, że linijki podczas instalacji nie są pełne. Zmień linijki 52 i 60 jak poprzednio i wtedy próbuj emergować. BTW nie miałeś padu/restartu systemu?  Hmm, GTK_CONFIG wygląda jakby było puste podczas emergowania imlib. Masz działające gtk-config?

 

Zmieniłęm te linijki i próbowałęm emergować gkacpi i to samo. Co do restartu to sobie nie przypominam, no może nie licząc restau ze dwa dni temu, ale ten błąd już jest od dość dawna, więc to napewno nie to.

echo $GTK_CONFIG - >nic nie pokazuje, więc pewnie tak samo jest podczas instalacji. Co do gtk-config, to jak to sprawdzic? Jak wklepe gtk-config to pokazuje helpa, a jak dam gtk-config gtk to nic nie pokazuje. Niestety gtk nie bawilem sie wiele, wiec i nie orientuje sie zbytnio.

----------

## caruso

Właśnie mi chodziło o takie "wklepanie" w konsole. GTK_CONFIG jest ustawiany w inny sposób, nie ze zmiennej środowiskowej. Niestety tutaj chyba się kończy moja baza pomysłów, bo problem może (nie musi  :Smile:  ) dotyczyć niższego poziomu, np jakiś "małych programów". Może revdep-rebuild pomóc. U mnie kiedyś pojawiał się problem z instalacją czegośtam, bo pwd się segfaulcił.

----------

## pawelek

 *caruso wrote:*   

> Właśnie mi chodziło o takie "wklepanie" w konsole. GTK_CONFIG jest ustawiany w inny sposób, nie ze zmiennej środowiskowej. Niestety tutaj chyba się kończy moja baza pomysłów, bo problem może (nie musi  ) dotyczyć niższego poziomu, np jakiś "małych programów". Może revdep-rebuild pomóc. U mnie kiedyś pojawiał się problem z instalacją czegośtam, bo pwd się segfaulcił.

 

Niestety, ale problem się nie rozwiązał, więc postanowiłem obejść ten problem i odinstalowałem go, bo po sprawdzeniu zależności i do czego ten pakiet służy stwierdziłem, że i tak go nie używam. Po wywaleniu go, wygląda na to, że wszystko wróciło do normy i wszystko się już poprawnie instaluje.

Daję UNSOLVED, bo jednak problem nie jest rozwiązany.

----------

## Mirek.Made

takie glupie pytanie a co jak nie mam gtk-config??

----------

## caruso

```
emerge gtk+
```

----------

